# Roswell-Technologies LTD???



## Cat (20 November 2019)

Auf unserer Mobilfunkrechnung ist eine Abbuchung in Höhe von 4,99€ alle 8 Tage aufgetaucht.
Wir wissen nicht woher, unser Sohn kann eigentlich auch kein Abo ohne meine Zustimmung (family-Link) abschließen.
Kann mir jemand helfen, vor allem wo man sich da hinwenden kann!
Danke


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2019)

Sollte auf der Telefonrechnung bei der Position stehen


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2019)

geht es um den Laden in der Überschrift?


> Roswell-Technologies LTD







__





						Roswell-Tech
					





					roswell-tech.com
				



merkwürdiger Laden. Eine Rezension auf  Google für "Roswell-Technologies LTD" > "steal money"....


----------



## Cat (23 November 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Sollte auf der Telefonrechnung bei der Position stehen


Ja, nur steht da eine email-Adresse die es nicht gibt, Telefonnummer erreicht man niemanden, nur ein Band.
Adresse ist in GB


----------



## Cat (23 November 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> geht es um den Laden in der Überschrift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau.
Unser Mobilfunkanbieter sagt er kann da nichts machen, da Drittanbieter.
So lange ich da niemanden kriege stellen die also weiterhin fröhlich unberechtigt Betrag in Rechnung.
Übers Internet kommt man da auch an keine Adresse / e-mail-Adresse.
Als Verbraucher ist man da überhaupt nicht geschützt!


----------



## jupp11 (23 November 2019)

Cat schrieb:


> Unser Mobilfunkanbieter sagt er kann da nichts machen, da Drittanbieter.


Eine glatte Lüge 




__





						Drittanbieter: Abos auf der Telefonrechnung | Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg
					






					www.vzhh.de
				





> Bei zweifelhaften Forderungen verweisen Mobilfunkfirmen oft zur Klärung an den sogenannten Drittanbieter, fordern aber gleichzeitig vehement die Zahlung. So geht's nicht! Unser Musterbrief hilft beim Widerspruch.


----------

